# Rocks for a vivarium



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

I used to have a tropical fish tank and now the kids are going for a beardies instead. When I had the tank I had some really nice rocks that I collected from a beach years ago. I still have them in the shed with the other tank stuff. Was wondering if there are any kinds of problems with using this in the vivarium for make "cave" or basking shelf. Any particular rock a problem? Any particular precautions to be taken?

Thanks


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*should be safe*

Hi, Great idea you got, just be careful of the rocks due to the fact that there could be mites inside the rocks....so what i would do is just put the rocks in the bath/sink and fill with hot/boiling water and that should kill anything off, just dont use bleach or bleach-containing products


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*or you could try....*

HI AGAIN, YOU CAN ALSO TRY ON THIS WEBSITE: MagNatural: Ledges : Lizard Planet!...they sell magnetic ledges for all differant types of exotics, (im even thinking buying some for my tarantulas) :lol2:, but dont worry, the magnets are extremely strong!:2thumb:


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks. Its good to know. We boiled the rocks before they went in aquarium in a huge stock pot. Think we will do the same.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

*rocks*

boiling the rocks is a good idea, also giving them a real good scrub with a tooth or small brush. i know some people who even put cage furniture in a freezer!
stick to boiling them with a small amount cleaning solution, i use milton-a small amoutn though!.


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

I give them a good scrub before putting in my oven for a hour bit tricky with large items tho :lol2:
People who visit must think all i eat is rocks and stick :2thumb:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

clean with a low % bleach solution, rinse properly then bake and let cool.


----------

